# Pirate Peg Leg



## obcessedwithit

find a cardboard tube that the leg will fit in and paint to look like wood. You can taper the tube at the foot.


----------



## ThePirateHouse

*Peg Leg*

LJS had a peg leg pirate costume made. They made an oversized boot, that extended up over the knee. This made the wearer walk very straight legged.
It was covered in a fake wood grain material. There wasn't any way to get around the foot. You really don't even notice it if you make the other foot oversized.


----------



## BooBoo

Get a smaller wood post from a Home Depot etc. Cut it at the point your knee bends, put some padding, nail a dog collar that would go around your leg at the knee. Weather the wood
put some star fish etc. on it. If your a glutton for punishment strap the rest of your leg up behind you with a belt. I also think one of those " T " shaped smaller canes would look cool & help in keeping you up, But if your at a party drinking maybe not. Good Luck!


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com

Here's a link to our new Peg Leg costume that we have in stock now. If you'd like to buy ready-made, we can ship this right out. If not, it may give you some ideas. Basically it's a black boot cover with the peg leg attached... the black boot cover fades into the background and you only notice the peg leg. Peg Leg Pirate Costume


----------



## Empty_W

I think even if you did a bent knee costume, the best way to conceal would be a big pirate coat like halloween asylum has.


----------



## The Great Boodini

*Peg leg prototype*

Thanks for the advice everyone. I did manage to begin making a peg leg but unfortunately it wasn't practical to walk on let alone sword fight on.


----------



## The Great Boodini

*Leg Brace*

I also tried the long tube covering from just above my knee dow to the floor, but that ended up looking like a tree trunk. I needed something that would convey that I had a game leg, but could still walk around on quickly for 3+ hours and perform stage combat in. A brace was suggested but what was given to me was too modern. So I thought what would a pirate do if he had to secure his leg quickly and use available materials? What I ended up with was a brace that looked like it had been made by lashing ship timbers together.
Very easy to walk in and comfortable. Not quite a "missing leg", but still conveys that I have lost the use of a leg. I wrapped my leg up inside the brace to further make it look damaged.


----------

